# SS question



## Dennis K (Dec 30, 2016)

If I retire before my full SS age, 66 in my case, I will have an income cap, and anything above that would result in having to give back some of my SS received for that particular year.

If you start taking SS before you reach your full SS age, does the income cap still go away when you reach full SS age?


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 31, 2016)

yes  it goes away . in fact it partially goes away the year before you are fra as you are allowed an income  boost before giving back .


----------

